# Bump on the Head



## mharolde (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello,

I have a m. lombardoi that has been housed by himself while I attempt
to find him a harem of females. I have had this male for over a year and
he has been perfectly healthy. I recently moved him to another tank that
has been housing a couple of yellow labs and a peacock. This tank is stable
and well seasoned. My kenyi has developed two pea sized bumps on his head
just above and behind his left eye. They look like the classic "bump on the head"
you see in old cartoons. I thought maybe he ran into a rock in his new home, but
it has been over a week now and they look a little worse rather than better.
Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you post a pic?

It could be lymphocystis, or it could be anchor worm.

Any redness around the area? Are they getting larger?


----------



## mharolde (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry, I can't post a pic now...camera out.

There is no redness so I don't think it is infection, but I am assuming this
from how a human would react to infection so this may be a bad call.

I am not sure if they are getting larger, but they do seem to be spreading.
It seems like the other side of his skull is getting a bump. It is like the bone has
has become misshapen...**** I need to borrow a camera.

His new tank mates seem fine, so in the two weeks the kenyi has been in the new
tank his condition has developed but not spread to the other fish.

The kenyi is also acting normally...eating, no flashing, defending his territory. Same personality
as before the condition started.

edit...just looked up some pictures of anchor worm and that doesn't quite look like what my kenyi has. There is no redness at all, just a round bump.
Will try to get a pic posted later tonight.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Do a search for lymphocystis and see if that looks like what you're dealing with.

That's what it sounds like. :thumb:

Not much you can do if it is. I've had fish with what I believed to be lymphocystis before - no way to tell for sure without a biopsy - and in one case the fish recovered, but in another case, it had the growths for years before it died from old age.


----------

